

Ideal webserver config for cloud based saas - commn

For a line of business cloud based saas app averaging 150 requests per minute, does 2 instances of 3.5GB dual core webrole on azure an overkill?<p>Also 150 rpm sounds like awfully low number to me, and I wanted to know what others running saas apps on cloud average. My userbase is about 1200+ and all are B2B users. Tx
======
mobiplayer
I don't think there's a good answer to that. It depends on how much compute
and bandwidth does every request need :)

As you're using Azure you can easily setup rules to autoscale, so you can just
leave it to do the magic for you or you can learn from its behaviour and setup
your own desired architecture.

------
czbond
150 rpm is not that many. Assets, html, etc + backend calls - assuming the app
won't make "out of the ordinary for a web app" calls (eg: against 1TB
database, etc). You should ask about the behaviour of the 1,200 users (do they
use it all at different times, all at burst periods, etc). Just throw it
behind a load balancer, and I would think you'll be fine. I am used to Linux
boxes, so check your RAM if that's enough.

~~~
commn
Most of the 1200 use it at the same time. My webservers are behind the load
balancer, but newrelic - the performance monitoring tool has lately started
showing app server times taking as long as 1200ms. Rather than add more
servers I wanted to hear from others if 2 instances for 1200 users is in the
ballpark, or is my application poorly designed.

